

EBS is not good, what about ELB? - amikhailov
http://engineering.chartbeat.com/2014/02/12/part-2-lessons-learned-tuning-tcp-and-nginx-in-ec2/#comment-1281521512
EBS has very strong performance degradation which makes it inappropriate for usage on database instances. What is next, ELB, your opinion?
======
amikhailov
It is a continuation of the story "How Do You Even Do Anything Without Using"
EBS? [http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/4/14/how-do-you-even-
do...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/4/14/how-do-you-even-do-anything-
without-using-ebs.html)

